# It's back again. Fake HD



## catfish (Sep 27, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/155181569627?campid=5335809022


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 27, 2022)

I don't understand how these scammers can create accounts that look like they have history on E and hundreds of positive feedback,  do they steal accounts or?


----------



## 1motime (Sep 27, 2022)

19,676 items for sale.  Same seller the who listed it before (the second time)!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2022)

Balloontyre said:


> I don't understand how these scammers can create accounts that look like they have history on E and hundreds of positive feedback,  do they steal accounts or?



Ebay does not care. They want to boost their numbers. More stuff, more money.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 29, 2022)

Pulled again!  If E-bay was still charging 30cents to list maybe the auction would play out to the end.  C-ya the next time!


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2022)

1motime said:


> Pulled again!  If E-bay was still charging 30cents to list maybe the auction would play out to the end.  C-ya the next time!



It'll be back.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 29, 2022)

Oh yeah!  If that couch ever disappears it might mean the bike is real


----------

